# um...hi



## kilroy214 (Mar 30, 2014)

Hello fellow writers and practitioners of the craft. I'm a father of a beautiful 5 year old daughter who's attitude and sharp tongue leads me believe in the old cliche that the apple, indeed, did not fall too far from the tree.
I've been interested in writing far longer than I realized, if that makes sense. I curently hold a BS in Geosciences, though curently all degree has done since is look good in its frame.
I'm engaged to the beautiful veteran of the forum, amsawtell, so some of you may have heard of me already by her alias for me "fella".
She's been begging me for a year to join, and I finally joined. I hope to finally get feedback of any kind on some of my work and look forward to being a part of the community.


----------



## Ariel (Mar 30, 2014)

It's "whose" not "who's."  No slacking for you!  

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## kilroy214 (Mar 30, 2014)

And so it begins.


----------



## Greimour (Mar 30, 2014)

Um, welcome. 

What kind of stuff do you write? 
Normally I say: "Look forward to reading your work and offering my pointless opinions..." but I have since realized the error of my ways. So many broken promises already....

I will however, offer my priceless opinion (in the opposite sense of its meaning for its value is zero) if you post something that takes my interest. 

So, what kind of stuff do you write?
In any event, the people here are great. Honest, well intended and mostly friendly... so they have no problems ripping apart and scrutinizing everything you worked hard on; whilst equally happy to praise your work and stroke your ego if you managed to satisfy their wants and needs in the written language. 


You will like it here... every writer does. You are a writer, right? Good... then you *will* like it here. ^_^


A little more serious:
Welcome to WF, look forward to seeing some of your work... 


Kev.


----------



## PiP (Mar 31, 2014)

kilroy214 said:


> I'm engaged to the beautiful veteran of the forum, amsawtell, so some of you may have heard of me already by her alias for me "fella".
> She's been begging me for a year to join, and I finally joined. I hope to finally get feedback of any kind on some of my work and look forward to being a part of the community.



My goodness, Kilroy, you're brave! 



> It's "whose" not "who's." No slacking for you! :wink:



Judging by the above, AMS will also soon put you straight on things like the rules and LM Challenges.

A warm welcome to WF, Kilroy 

PiP


----------



## Pandora (Mar 31, 2014)

Oh this is exciting, I love love! Welcome to the forum kilroy, your lady is beautiful inside and out but you already know this. Enjoy!  :tickled_pink:


----------



## kilroy214 (Mar 31, 2014)

Thank you for the warm welcomes.

I write mainly fiction, specifically sci-fi and military fiction. Military history has always been a favorite subject of mine, and most of my military fics take place in and around WW II, mainly because I love the idea of mixing a noir type feel into stories, like adding an essence of Raymond Chandler to the environment of the tale.

Lately, as I've been writing short fiction, I seem to have fallen into the horror genre. I'm not sure why, I've been an avid fan of Lovecraft, Bradbury and King since I was 13, but I never saw myself becoming a writer of such stories. I don't know. I know I don't need to tell any of you that why we write the things we write is a mystery even to us.


----------



## Moxis (Mar 31, 2014)

Well I'll be waiting to hear your story's then I love the WWII time period


----------



## J Anfinson (Mar 31, 2014)

amsawtell said:


> It's "whose" not "who's."  No slacking for you!
> 
> Welcome to the forums.











			
				kilroy214 said:
			
		

> Hello fellow writers and practitioners of the craft. I'm a father of a beautiful 5 year old daughter who's attitude and sharp tongue leads me believe in the old cliche that the apple, indeed, did not fall too far from the tree.
> I've been interested in writing far longer than I realized, if that makes sense. I curently hold a BS in Geosciences, though curently all degree has done since is look good in its frame.
> I'm engaged to the beautiful veteran of the forum, amsawtell, so some of you may have heard of me already by her alias for me "fella".
> She's been begging me for a year to join, and I finally joined. I hope to finally get feedback of any kind on some of my work and look forward to being a part of the community.




Hey, fella. Funny how them women always get their way, isn't it. Anyway, we do look forward to seeing your work after the required ten posts. Welcome to the forums, and if there's anything I can help you with you can pm me anytime.


----------



## Pluralized (Mar 31, 2014)

Welcome! Hope you like it here, and happy you've finally joined up.


----------



## Greimour (Mar 31, 2014)

kilroy214 said:


> Thank you for the warm welcomes.
> 
> I write mainly fiction, specifically sci-fi and military fiction. Military history has always been a favorite subject of mine, and most of my military fics take place in and around WW II, mainly because I love the idea of mixing a noir type feel into stories, like adding an essence of Raymond Chandler to the environment of the tale.
> 
> Lately, as I've been writing short fiction, I seem to have fallen into the horror genre. I'm not sure why, I've been an avid fan of Lovecraft, Bradbury and King since I was 13, but I never saw myself becoming a writer of such stories. I don't know. I know I don't need to tell any of you that why we write the things we write is a mystery even to us.



The Sci-Fi might grab my attention... Horror Shorts too... doubt the WWII will grab me, I haven't yet come across one that managed to keep me interested or give me the desire to read past the first paragraph or synopsis. Maybe you will be the first though, so there is always that 

People say you should read outside your own genre, and I do, but that doesn't mean I will read a genre that I have zero interest in. Oddly, I am actually a big fan of history and even wars... but stories involving either or both that I read almost always predate gunpowder or TNT... so WWII is too recent for my liking. William Wallace, Genghis Khan, Gilgamesh, Robin Hood and such are more my eras of interest. Swords, Horse Riding, Bows and Arrows or even club sticks = Great. Pistols, Rifles, Motorbikes, Tanks etc... not so much. Same with Naval Vessels - if they dont rely on sails or rowing (or both) and have engines or are made from anything other than wood - not my cup of tea (I am a coffee drinker)


----------



## kilroy214 (Mar 31, 2014)

We'll just have to see. World War II has always struck a certain chord with me because there are just as many events that took place during its span in history that happened in shadow than what is taught in history class. One thing I absolutely love is to look at certain aspects of the war and peel back the veneer and look at the dirt under the tiles, so to speak. There is a vast oppurtunity to turn World War II fiction into pulp gold, and it the beauty of it is so much actual secret projects and operations went on that it isn't even really that far of stretch of the imagination.

And even most of my military fiction has a science fiction/horror/fantasy/pulp noir feel about it. I've tried writing straight foward war fiction, and I just can't make it work. I wish I could write stuff like Bernard Cornwell's  Sharpe's series, but I can't and won't force myself to. My interests in writing war stories are the dirty little secret tales.

That being said, not all my military fiction is set in this period. A lot is, manly because it is what I am most familiar with, but I have a few other gems that span anywhere from the Napoleonic Wars to modern day Afghanistan. I can't wait to finally get some geniune feed back from peers.


----------



## Gumby (Mar 31, 2014)

Finally! We get to meet the famous Fella.  Welcome to the site, kilroy.


----------



## Trygve (Apr 1, 2014)

Welcome! You've inspired me to definitely NOT invite my spouse to the forum. She can remain the chief critic for everything else, and she's always got something for me to revise.


----------



## thepancreas11 (Apr 1, 2014)

Hey kilroy,

I'd love to see some history mixed with science fiction. I always enjoyed steampunk, and I always thought there needed to be an update on it. I wonder if you're ever into that kind of stuff. I also have a large degree that I'm not using in science, so maybe it's just a science-y thing to love the future showing up in the past. I'm also a huge WWII buff, so please let me read your story when it comes out.

I'd make suggestions for people to read, but I think your lovely lady could do that just as well. Good luck with writing, congrats on the 5 year old (sorry it took me five years to say congrats), and welcome to the forum!

thepancreas


----------



## A_Jones (Apr 2, 2014)

I love your Avi!  Welcome, if you are as awesome as your fiance then you are all right with me!


----------

